
The State of JRuby - fogus
http://www.infoq.com/articles/state-of-jruby
======
pkulak
So how close are we to using Ruby to build Android apps?

~~~
stephenjudkins
Getting there. The Ruboto project seems to be making forward progress. An IRB
implementation is at <http://github.com/headius/ruboto-irb>; Check out
<http://ruboto.com/> for new information.

